
How long can wood last? - MaysonL
http://blog.longnow.org/2009/01/12/how-long-can-wood-last/
======
wmf
It's a sign of the times that, after reading the headline, I figured this
would be a Malthusian article about "peak wood".

------
herdrick
I was impressed by a six hundred year old former cod-salting wharfside
building in Bergen, Norway. Most of the original wood was intact and
accessible - you could touch the old tool marks. The building now houses a
mere motorcycle dealership, which is pretty mind boggling for an American. The
bike salesmen thought I was pretty odd.

------
grouchyOldGuy
Water is the enemy of wood and can rot it pretty quickly as well as invite
termites. If wood is kept dry, it will last nearly forever. There is some
ancient Egyptian furniture in museums that is more than 2,000 years old, and
even more furniture and wooden artifacts (shields, tools, etc.) that are more
than 1,000 years old.

